# alimentation powermac G4 grillée



## doumi (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède un ancien G4 2x450 (je suis sentimental qui suite à une coupure de courant ne voulait plus s'allumer du tout. en jetant un oeil j'ai par mégarde ( et grande CO**ERIE aussi) touché le bouton rouge de séléction de tension dérrière. vous devinez la suite lorsque j'ai tenter de rebrancher le cordon d'alimentation: CLAC, petite fumée, odeur de brulé...

Ma question est simple : croyez vous que je puisse récupérer le mac en changeant l'alim ou bien (mauvais scénario) pensez vous que d'autre parties du mac ai été touchée durant cette demi seconde?

Merci a vous pour votre aide


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu changes l'alim pour savoir. Ensuite pour un G4 qui ne démarre pas après une coupure de courant il y a une manip de réinitialisation à chercher sur le support d'Apple. Mais je crains que tu aies grillé plus que l'alim.


----------



## doumi (12 Octobre 2009)

merci Boninmi, je poste juste pour dire que l'alim à été changée par une alim de G4 digital audio , et le mac a l'air de fonctionner , voila si ça peut aider ...


----------

